# Warum hab ich keine Wasserflöhe????



## zuza68 (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo,

erstmal möchte ich zu diesem tollen Forum gratulieren!!!!!! So etwas hab ich schon ewig gesucht und gottseidank gestern gefunden!!!!

Zu meiner Frage: Ich hab in meinem 70m2 Schwimmteich keine Wasserflöhe, obwohl ich schon etliche Male Wasser mit vielen Flöhen drin zugegeben hab. Warum fühlen sich diese nicht wohl??? Müssen da bestimmte Werte perfekt stimmen????? Jeden Tag such ich das Wasser mehrmals ab, aber ausser vielen Rückenschwimmern find ich nicht viel. Kann es sein, dass diese meine Flöhe ratzeputz fressen?????

Anbei noch ein Foto vom Teich.


----------



## zuza68 (16. Juni 2005)

*Sorry, falsches Foto.*

Dieses war kurz nach dem Fertigstellen


----------



## Nestor (16. Juni 2005)

Hi, 

sorry wenn ich jetzt frage, aber warum willst du unbedingt Wasserflöhe?! Ich meine die Tierchen sind eh so klein, dass man sie mit bloßem Auge fast nicht sieht. 
Oder meinst du gar __ Wasserläufer?! 

mfg Björn


----------



## zuza68 (16. Juni 2005)

*Die Flöhe sind doch gute Fresser,*

welche das Wasser richtig reinigen könne, oder?????

lg
susanne


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Susanne,

eines gleich mal vorne Weg. Auch wenn sie noch so klein sind, auch Daphnien sind Lebewesen. Es wäre sicher nicht verkehrt, wenn du dich vor dem Einsetzen über die entsprechenden Lebensbedingungen informiert hättest. Immerhin wolltest du sie ja nicht als Futtermittel verwerten lassen, sondern anzüchten. 

Sodele, genug geschimpft.    Um Daphnien erfolgreich zu vermehren, muss die Wassertemperatur mitspielen. Werte um die 20°C sind als  ideal anzusehen. Ist es kälter, werden nur Eipakete abgelegt, ist es deutlich wärmer gehen sie ein. Auch deren Nahrung sollte vorhanden sein. Kleine einzellige Algen z.B.  Zu klares Wasser ist da nicht unbedingt von Vorteil.


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Thorsten (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Susanne,

erstmal Herzlich Willkommen bei uns...

Zu den Wasserflöhen, ich denke das Problem wird auch sein,dass diese nicht immer zu erkennen sind (größe ca.1-4mm je nach Gattung)

Mit Sicherheit wirst Du entsprechende "Bakterien-Wasserflöhe-Daphnien" im Teich haben, nur sind sie schwer auszumachen. :?


----------



## zuza68 (16. Juni 2005)

@Jürgen:

Sorry, ich bete heute für jeden verstorbenen Wasserfloh 1 Vater Unser und 1 Ave Maria. Hoffentlich wird mir vergeben.   

Ich habe leider bei Google nicht viel gefunden. Ich will sie ja nicht züchten, sondern nur im Teich haben.     Fische sind ja auch keine drinnen. Also bräuchte ich sie nicht unbedingt.

@Thorsten

Danke für die Begrüssung!!!!

Ich hab wirklich gründlich gesucht. Sogar mit weißem Teller ins Wasser halten etc..... Die Wasserwerte stimmen alle. Kann es mir nur so erklären, dass die __ Rückenschwimmer die Flöhe auffuttern. Naja, was nicht ist kann ja noch werden.....  


lg
susanne


----------



## papa-charly (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Jürgen,

erstmal ein Herzliches Willkommen im Forum.

Ich denke mal, auch wenn Du keine Fische in Deinem wirklich tollen Teich hast, so werden trotzdem genügend "Fressfeinde" wie z. B. Libellenlarven usw. vorhanden sein. Die paar Wasserflöhe, die diese überlassen, wirst Du einfach nicht sehen


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

ReHi Susanne,

wenn du dann mit dem Beten fertig bist und alle Seelen der toten Daphnien ihre Ruhe gefunden haben....


...widmen wird uns wieder dem eigentlichen Thema   


Google wirft mir auf Anhieb zu den Suchbegriffen "Daphnien und Züchten" etwas über 300 Seiten raus. Da haste wohl mit den falschen Begriffen gesucht.

Um das Züchten wirst du wohl als langfristiges Ziel nicht herum kommen. Daphnien feiern für gewöhnlich keinen Geburtstag, denn ihre Lebenserwartung liegt bei etwa 6 bis 8 Wochen. Mal mehr, mal weniger. Wenn du sie also nicht dazu bewegen kannst sich fortzupflanzen, wird das mit der Ansiedlung nichts werden. Und damit sie sich fortpflanzen müssen sich sich in ihrer Umgebung auch äußerst wohl fühlen.

Entgegen der Meinung, dass man Wasserflöhe einsetzen kann um schlechtes Wasser wieder gut zu machen, verhält sich das etwas anders. Wasserflöhe sind ein Indikator für eine gute Wasserqualität. Dort, wo deren Lebendbedingungen nicht vorhanden sind, kommen sie eben auch nicht vor. Da kann man nun permanent welche Aussetzen, wenn es nicht passt, dann passt es eben nicht.    



MFG...Jürgen


----------



## Jürgen (16. Juni 2005)

Hallo Papa-Charly,

vielen Dank für die liebe Aufnahme in diesem Forum   


MFG...Jürgen


----------



## kwoddel (16. Juni 2005)

Also Jott diese Neulinge immer !!!!!

Nimm es nicht Ernst Papa-Charly


----------



## gabi (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Susanne,

auch von mir herzlich Willkommen hier im Forum. 

Nur zu deiner Beruhigung. Auch ich hab die ersten zwei Jahre vergeblich nach Wasserflöhen in meinem Teich ausschau gehalten. Dieses Jahr (das 3.) sind sie plötzlich in Massen und allen Größen vorhanden. Also nur Geduld. Wenn die nicht gerade im Rudel auftreten kann man sie kaum erkennen.


----------



## zuza68 (16. Juni 2005)

@Jürgen

Wie gesagt, züchten möcht ich ja nicht. Und was bringt es, wenn ich sie züchten würde und dann in den Teich aussetze, wo sie alle sterben...

@Gabi

Danke, das macht mir Hoffnung!!!! Übrigens gefällt mir dein Teich sehr gut!!!!!

@papa charly

Danke für die Begrüssung!!!!! Du hast recht, __ Libellen hab ich in Massen. Bei mir am Teich gehts oft zu wie in __ Star Wars   


Also bleibt mir nichts übrig, als zu warten....... vielleicht nächstes Jahr....  :?


----------



## gabi (16. Juni 2005)

Hi Susanne,

hier noch ein Foto von einem Wasserfloh aus meinem Teich. Der kam mir beim mikroskopieren gerade so vor die Linse.

Tschuldige die Qualität. Konnte ihn kaum zum Ruhighalten überreden.


----------



## Frank (17. Juni 2005)

Hallo Gabi,

warum hast du das Bild mit dem "mikroskopierten"   Wasserfloh nicht in den Fotowettbewerb eingebracht? Hätte sich dort bestimmt gut gemacht. Aber nu isses zu spät.


----------



## atzie (17. Juni 2005)

Huhu Gabi, ich schliesse mich Frank an, finde das Foto klasse!
Grüße
Andrea


----------

